# ox tails?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

just out of curiosity, i was in the grocery store today and saw them in the meat section. i was wondering if they are good for dogs? they seemed a little fatty and it seemed like cartilage and not bone in the middle. i did not buy it but i was just curious...

also, i found turkey drumsticks there and i was wondering if they are good? there were supposed to be turkey necks but they were sold out...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The problem I've had with oxtails is that they cut the pieces so that there are many small bone pieces that can choke my dogs. I don't buy them unless you can get them whole.

Turkey drumsticks are fine for larger dogs. Weight bearing bones of that size are too big for little dogs, other than for recreational chewing.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you

my puppy is about 50 lbs so i don't know if a turkey drumstick would be good for a meal, 3 of them were about 5 lbs. i think that maybe it is an ok size...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> my puppy is about 50 lbs so i don't know if a turkey drumstick would be good for a meal, 3 of them were about 5 lbs. i think that maybe it is an ok size...


The turkey drumsticks will be ok. Your dog may or may not be able to eat all the bone. If he doesn't, don't worry about it. Turkeys don't have a lot of weight to bear. 

Only feed whole oxtails or pretty long sections. Don't feed the cut up little pieces.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

the ox tails at the grocery store were all cut up. i didn't think that they would be ok, but i thought that i would ask.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow oxtails up here are expensive! I prefer getting lamb shoulder chops, usually pretty cheap and pork neck bones and the pork stew meat. I don't feed alot of pork though...runny poops. I also get the meat that's on last day of sale...usually can get blade steaks and stuff like that.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

the ox tails are expensive here too but i was thinking as a treat every now and then. i don't know. we gave him a bone for the first time last weekend and he loved it so i was thinking i would keep our options open. we are not raw yet but we are looking at options. we need to keep the costs down and it seems that turkey necks are about 0.90/lb so that is great! i have to find somewhere to look into getting chicken backs ordered in. we are still looking into the price of it all...

he is eating eagle pack holistic select duck and oatmeal now and that seems to be going good for now


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> the ox tails are expensive here too but i was thinking as a treat every now and then. i don't know. we gave him a bone for the first time last weekend and he loved it so i was thinking i would keep our options open. we are not raw yet but we are looking at options. we need to keep the costs down and it seems that turkey necks are about 0.90/lb so that is great! i have to find somewhere to look into getting chicken backs ordered in. we are still looking into the price of it all...
> 
> he is eating eagle pack holistic select duck and oatmeal now and that seems to be going good for now


Perhaps something like beef spare rib or chicken backs would be better...chicken also tends to be less likely to cause runny stools than beef in dogs not accustomed to raw meat.

Be careful with feeding raw meaty bones with kibble, as their different digestion rates can potentially cause problems.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you. 

we have only given him one bone so far. it didn't bother his belly which is good because it seems that everything upsets his belly. we would love to do chicken backs and switch but like i said, we don't know all the logistics yet  we have to find a place that will order them in for us!


----------



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw ox tails cut-up like the above mentioned, and wondered about it too. 

I've seen pork neck bones cut-up like this as well (it gives a good cross-section look at the bones, which seem very eatable for a dog: porous). But the small pieces don't inspire me.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

we have now swicthed to raw and it is going great!

i am staying away from the ox tails because i don't know if he would try to swallow it whole! i don't want him to choke. i would stick away from cut up pork neck as well.


----------

